# Secular medieval music



## Simna (12 mo ago)

Hej

Has anybody got tips of good recordings with secular medieval music. Perferbly with the songs transletaed to English.

I have a few CD:s with Oni Wytars, but I don't understand what they sing.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

This

https://www.chandos.net/products/catalogue/CHAN 9396


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

The CD booklet for this engaging recording contains a complete English translation for each song.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Dufay: Complete Secular Music
Fantastic box and for a bargain price, also downloads.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> The CD booklet for this engaging recording contains a complete English translation for each song.


Do you have the CD Rick? Mine is recorded at a very low level, and it's hard to get the volume right. I just wonder if they're all like that.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I just found a playlist on Apple Music containing early music, which includes Medieval. I do enjoy it quite a bit!


----------



## Simna (12 mo ago)

Thanks for the suggestions Rogerx (is it Putin on the cover?) and Mandryka. But as the noob I am, I realized that I should have specified that it's more the troubadour music from the 12th-16th century I'm looking for. Like Oni Wytars Ensemble and Enesemble Unicorn. But all music from this period is interesting. Much more if I knew what they were singing.
I have bought the Naxos box; "The Early Music Collection", which I find very nice, but the CD:s are in simple paper sleeves. No room for any text.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Simna said:


> Thanks for the suggestions Rogerx (is it Putin on the cover?) and Mandryka. But as the noob I am, I realized that I should have specified that it's more the troubadour music from the 12th-16th century I'm looking for. Like Oni Wytars Ensemble and Enesemble Unicorn. But all music from this period is interesting. Much more if I knew what they were singing.
> I have bought the Naxos box; "The Early Music Collection", which I find very nice, but the CD:s are in simple paper sleeves. No room for any text.


Here's the translations of the texts the songs in Ensemble Unicorn's troubadours CD

https://www.naxos.com/sungtext/PDF/8.554257_sungtext.pdf


----------



## Simna (12 mo ago)

Hej Mandryka

Thank you very much. This is gold (almost). Exactly what I am looking for. Where did you find this?


----------

